# Garageband Sur IPAD



## Reminoucho (12 Mars 2011)

J'ai la version GarageBAND sur IPAD 1. J'ai la DERNIERE version Garage BAND sur mon IMAC 10.6.6 (ilife11'). Tout est mis à jour (j'insiste).
Bon j'ai bien lu les différentes procédures pour faire passer les morceaux de l'IPAD au MAC.
Exporter un morceau : sans problème je me trouve sur mon bureau avec le fichier GB créé sur mon IPAD.
SAuf que lorsque je veux ouvrir dans GB du MAC, celui-ci me dit qu'il faut une version plus récente de GB pour ouvrir le morceau.
Importer un morceau du MAC vers IPAD : j'ai bien glissé un fichier GB du MAC dans la fenetre ITUNES (dans l'apps IPAD etc...), MAIS l'IPAD ne voit pas le fichier...

Bilan: je ne peux ni exporter un morceau de l'IPAD vers le MAC, ni faire le contraire !!!!
Rendre les 2 garageband compatibles entre eux me semblait évident... Mais peut-être que j'en demande trop à APPLE :-((


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2011)

Il y a un souci de compatibilité en ce moment. Apple travaille apparemment dessus et un correctif devrait vite arriver.

Lu sur iGeneration


----------



## Reminoucho (12 Mars 2011)

merci pour cette info. Toutefois je trouve cela bizarre que la seule appli musicale qu ime pose pb sur l'ipad soit de APPLE. C'est d'autant plus frustrant, que malgré tout, elle est très réactive question instruments. Vite un correctif...


----------

